# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > M3D Forum >  Uneven Test Border Extrusion

## mpscaletti

Hey all! I'm a brand new 3D printer who's enthusiasm far outweighs their knowledge base. I'm having issues getting an even test border printed. I ran the advanced calibration and played around with the calibration settings but I'm not seeing improvement. I wandered google for a bit and couldn't find any descriptions of issues quite like mine, but I did find this forum, so I thought I'd ask! What could be causing the globbing/unevenness on the test print, and how do I fix it? Pic in link, as the attachment set up on this forum is kinda shitty.

Thanks tons!

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B84...ew?usp=sharing

----------


## suparunkg1

Thanks a lot guy !
สมัครแทงบอล

----------


## curious aardvark

nozzle could be too close to the bed. Extruder temp could well be too low. 
Extruder could be slipping. 
It's pretty horrible - but could be a bunch of things causing it.

----------

